

Is this another WolframAlpha joke? - cool-RR
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=price+of+fish

======
binarymax
Possibly, but this is still my favourite:

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=how+many+calories+are+i...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=how+many+calories+are+in+a+cubic+light+year+of+ice-
cream%3F)

~~~
fnid2
I just found this one:

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=how+many+licks+to+get+t...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=how+many+licks+to+get+to+the+center+of+a+tootsie+pop)

------
pook
It's a snowclone of the "price of tea in china" dismissal.

But I've never heard it used in such a poor context.

------
cool-RR
I was trying to figure out how much the price of fish fluctuates through the
seasons. Instead I got this. Is this another geek joke? What's it referring
to?

EDIT: Bonus imaginary karma points to whoever can point me to a graph showing
the fluctuations of the price of various fish...

~~~
alilja
Have you tried using www.google.com?

~~~
cool-RR
Yes I have. It seems you have much better googling skills than myself. If you
wish you can try yourself and post your findings.

------
psygnisfive
Captain, I don't see the relevance of your question.

\\\//,

------
jasonlbaptiste
wolfram alpha is nothing but a joke.

~~~
cool-RR
I disagree. It has, in some cases, served me very well. I agree it has a long
way to go.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
you must have lost your ti-89 then.

~~~
cool-RR
Jason, I think you are being too snarky.

Here's an example where Wolfram Alpha served me well:

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=distance+between+haifa+...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=distance+between+haifa+and+tampere)

Nothing fancy, but it did the job and gave me a few bits of information I
didn't ask for but were good to know.

